# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Комментарий к Бхагавад-Гите 9.25

## Пудов Андрей

Дорогой Виджитатма прабху, примите мои скромные, смиренные поклоны.

Премного благодарен Вам за Ваше служение лотосным стопам Шрилы Прабхупады, преданным ИСККОН, парампаре и Шри Кришне Чайтанье.

Можно ли сюда присылать опечатки по мере нахождения?




> Точно так же, совершая соответствующие ягьи, человек может отправиться на планеты питов (предков) или на планеты привидений и стать якшей, *ракшей* или пишачей.


Слово «ракша» есть в мантре _Кришна ракша мам_.

----------

